
How Crossy Road developers made $10M in 90 days - jackgavigan
http://www.cultofmac.com/314240/crossy-road-developers-made-10-million-90-days/
======
escaped_hn
1\. Rip of frogger 2\. Try to make it to an Apple event to advertise game 3\.
Profit

